# BLADE the series



## genisis2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Wednesday on Spike TV. Blade the series. Dont quote me but I believe I read that it will start as a 2 hour movie premiere to introduce the show. I hope they do a good job with this and not bugger it up.


----------



## Hawkshaw_245 (Jun 26, 2006)

Blade the TV series.

From the IMDB.


```
http://imdb.com/title/tt0491714/
```
 
From Spike TV


```
http://www.spiketv.com/#/shows/blade/index.jhtml
```


----------



## Animaiden (Jun 29, 2006)

*does happy dance*

Watching it right now, and all I can say is it is already better than the third movie.  The acting is actually good, and the plot so far is engaging.


----------



## Alysheba (Jul 3, 2006)

I forgot to DVR it the other night so I will watch it tonight. It sounds intriguing.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Jul 7, 2006)

who is playing blade


----------



## Alysheba (Jul 8, 2006)

Jason_Taverner said:
			
		

> who is playing blade



*Kirk “Sticky Fingaz” Jones*


----------



## Hawkshaw_245 (Jul 8, 2006)

Alysheba said:
			
		

> *Kirk “Sticky Fingaz” Jones*


 
Let's not forget Jill Wagner, as Krista Starr.

OMG!!!! What a honey! 

I could watch weekly eps just for her.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Jul 10, 2006)

Just caught this last night. It was much better than I had expected it to be. 
Im not sure that I care for "Blade" as the main character...a bit too 2d/cardboard cutout-ish for me, but the other characters and actors were very interesting! 
They seem to be setting up a lot of layers to explore if the series continues...I hope it keeps getting better.


----------



## stu19631 (Jul 11, 2006)

so what was it like wont get it here for months possibly years could even get blade 4 first


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Jul 11, 2006)

I want go into giving a detailed synopsis, just general impressions and notes. 

Like I said, its better than I expected, but maybe not "great", at least not yet. 
"Blade" as a character is going to have to become 3 dimensional as well as a sympathetic protagonist for the series to work. Right now the actor simply channels Wesley Snipe's performance, even mimicking his voice. I dont think the viewer can relate or sympathize with Blade much at all, yet. Plus how does a black man on a motocycle wearing a sword on his back not get pulled over by the cops???
By in large, agents of law seem to be non existent. 

Blade's sidekick is an asian supergenius with every techno-gadget known to man, and a few he created himself. Nothing exciting there either. I kind of hope he gets killed and they cast someone with a bit more screen presence. 

The vampires are far more interesting. There is a lot more that is suggested rather than shown, and it seems deep enough to produce storylines for years to come. 

Although the shows center around one vampire house, the Chton (sp?) there are 12 in total plus a lycanthrope group. 

The story implies that the Chton elders may be native Americans. 

The lead female is a former Sergeant in the army who is looking for the people responsible for killing her brother. She is turned into a vampire by a leader (but not an elder) of the Chton: Marcus Van Sciver, who was the one who shot her brother in the first place. 

Blade finds her and injects her with a serum that lessens the "blood thirst" vampires are inflicted with. She in turn learns that her brother was working with Blade to bring down the Cthon and tentatively agrees to help Blade. 
The vampires are working on a vaccine that will make them immune to both garlic and sunlight. 

The show itself has quite a bit of graphic violence, and quite a bit of T&A as well. Its definately geared towards the adult (and probably male) audience.


----------



## Alysheba (Jul 12, 2006)

I agree Trey, the vampires are much more interesting. Blade to me seems (and I shudder to say seeing he is the main character) kind of boring. I would prefer Snipes to this guy. Maybe he will grow on me. Who knows. I like Marcus alot though. There are times I absolutely hate him and times I don't. This character seems to have more dimensions than the others and that is a shame that Blade isn't as good as he should be in this case. So far though this series is better than the third movie script.


----------



## genisis2 (Jul 19, 2006)

Trey Greyjoy said:
			
		

> I want go into giving a detailed synopsis, just general impressions and notes.
> 
> Like I said, its better than I expected, but maybe not "great", at least not yet.
> "Blade" as a character is going to have to become 3 dimensional as well as a sympathetic protagonist for the series to work. Right now the actor simply channels Wesley Snipe's performance, even mimicking his voice. I dont think the viewer can relate or sympathize with Blade much at all, yet. Plus how does a black man on a motocycle wearing a sword on his back not get pulled over by the cops???
> ...


 
 Very well put I agree whole heartedly with everything you wrote, I would almost say that the Blade character is borderline annoying {*for me*}as it lacks imagination and the actor really has not embraced the character as his own but a weak Snipes clone.


----------



## Krystal (Aug 26, 2006)

As a fan of the movies I definitely have to see this and I'm not dissapointed. Is awesome. Love it, the story so far is very entertaining and I just looking forward to see what happen with the houses etc. A great series.


----------



## carrie221 (Aug 26, 2006)

I didn't know that this was coming on so I missed several episodes. I watched an episode a few nights ago and nothing made sense. I admittedly have only seen the first two movies, I just never got around to the 3rd one.

Does anyone know if there is a website up yet that does recaps so that I can catch up enough to understand who these new characters are? They kept talking about people I had no clue about in the episode.


----------



## jenna (Aug 27, 2006)

cool, the guy playing Blade was Smoke in Over There. i love him! can't wait til we get it here...


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 27, 2006)

*Blade the tv series...?

This coming out in America or uk?  *


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Aug 27, 2006)

Kye: USA

Carrie: No, Im not sure about any websites with recaps. You are right though, the story arc is complex enough so that it is rather hard to keep up. Im sure there is one out there on gogoleland!

BTW, the main baddie is being put through a Jaime Lannister redemption arc. Very well done too I might add.


----------



## Ice Queen (Aug 28, 2006)

When I first saw the preview for this (on youtube) I thought it was a joke video.  I'm definitely not watching the show.  I liked the first movie though.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Aug 28, 2006)

Thats too bad. Its quite well done. Oh well.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 28, 2006)

hmm, I have seen snippets several times of the show and have not been impressed.  I always seem to miss it and come across it by accident.  But if y'all like it, maybe I'll give it a second chance.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Aug 29, 2006)

It may be a titch hard to get into, but give it a try if you can. Dont forget the caveats I listed above!! Its far from perfect, but better than expected.


----------



## R~GEN (Sep 1, 2006)

so, i have watched it and it is not too bad. i was expecting alot worse.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 1, 2006)

apparently this series has been picked up by bravo, but no start date yet.


----------



## Krystal (Oct 29, 2006)

Princess Ivy said:


> apparently this series has been picked up by bravo, but no start date yet.



Spike cancelled it, when you say it was picked by Bravo do you mean that they will continue it? I hope so. The finale was just awesome and I think the series have so much potential.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 30, 2006)

when i say picked up, i mean to show. i don't know if they will continue the series though. here in the uk it hasn't been shown. sigh. as usual. sigh.


----------



## Alysheba (Nov 1, 2006)

Well that's a bummer. I liked the show. Well, I liked the supporting cast more than Blade himself, but it wasn't 1/2 bad.


----------



## Krystal (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah, it wasn't the best in tv but I find it very entertaining and definitely have so much potential. Let's hope that after Bravo show it maybe they or someone like to continue it.


----------



## Hawkshaw_245 (Nov 12, 2006)

Krystal said:


> Spike cancelled it, when you say it was picked by Bravo do you mean that they will continue it? I hope so. The finale was just awesome and I think the series have so much potential.


 
WHAT??????  

That show RULED!!!!  The buzz was huge, and Sticky and Jill Wagner became virtually household names.  Maybe Sci-Fi or FX wil pick it up. That's a show that needs to rise form the ashes.


----------

